# auf einmal jungfische



## Reinhard_NRW (23. Juni 2007)

habe gerade 2 mini kleine fischen (__ fliegen grösse) gesehen.
aber im teich sind nur 9 kois, die 3 grössten müssten 15-17cnm gross sein.
fremde fische auf einmal im teich, geht dass ???


----------



## Armin501 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hast du neue Pflanzen eingesetzt?

Gruß Armin


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

neue pflanzen sind gestern reingekommen.
bin mir 99% sicher hat nichts damit zu tun, habe den beweis.

koi???


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hallo Rheinhard

Ich glaube kaum, dass Kois bei unter 20 cm Größe schon geschlechtsreif sind.
Das dauert noch ein bissel.  

Ich denke das die Fischlaven bzw. Laich irgendwie eingeschleppt wurde durch Pflanzen oder Tiere.
Oder unter deinen Kois sind Goldfische dabei. 
Zwar sind Goldfische normal schwarz wenn sie noch so klein sind aber es gibt Ausnahmen habe ich schon selber erlebt.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## zaphod (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*



			
				Reinhard_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> neue pflanzen sind gestern reingekommen.
> bin mir 99% sicher hat nichts damit zu tun, habe den beweis.
> 
> koi???



das auf dem Foto sieht für mich nach einer __ Orfe aus - oder?


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

wie alt und gross müssen kois sein?
wie sehen kois-junge aus?


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hallo

Ich habe mal gelesen das Kois erst ab 3 bzw. 4 Jahren Geschlechtsreif sind. Die Männchen etwas früher wie die Weibchen.  
In diesem Alter sind Kois über 45 cm groß.
Außerdem ist beim Laichen ein außergewöhnliches Verhalten der Kois zu beobachten.
Dann sprudelt es förmlich im Teich.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## zaphod (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*



			
				Reinhard_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> wie alt und gross müssen kois sein?
> wie sehen kois-junge aus?



Hallo Reinhard, 

ich habe keine Kois, kenne mich auch nicht damit aus. 
Aber wenn das von Dir hochgeladene Bild ein Koi ist, fress ich nen Koi - 
nein, als Vegetarier werd ich das natülich nicht  
Aber so sahen meine Gold-Orfen vor nem Jahr aus (der linke von den Dreien ) -
scheinbar ein wenig älter als die auf Deinem Foto.


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

okay, okay  

aber kann man echt so einfach durch neue pflanzen auch jungfische einfangen.


----------



## zaphod (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

ein Freund hat mir mal erzählt, dass er sogar in ner Regentonne plötzlich Fische drin hatte - also möglich _scheint_ alles zu sein ... 

Kann doch aber auch von __ Enten oder sonstigen Vögeln eingeschleppter Laich sein, oder?


----------



## Guppyfreund (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Koi Babys sind immer am Anfang gelb mit 3cm kann schon kleine Barteln erkennen. Nur Sanke Babys sind am Anfang Schwarz. Ich denke das ist ein kleiner Koi, Glückwunsch


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hallo Guppyfreund

Reinhard seine 3 größten Kois sind erst knapp 20 cm groß wie können die schon geschlechtsreif sein? 

Deshalb würde ich Kois ausschließen. 

Ich hatte wo sich meine Goldfische damals vermehrt hatten auch einige dabei die schon Gelb waren.

Aber man darf gespannt sein wie sie sich entwickeln dann gibt es Gewissheit.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

nabend zusammen,
habe mich wohl leicht vertan mit der grösse.
habe sie (die 3 grossen) mit zirka 15cm gekauft, können aber da schon grösser gewesen sein, habe sie nicht nachgemessen.
jetzt müssten sie zirka 25-28cm sein.
meine jungen, zirka 5 leben noch.

habe gerade mit dem koizüchter(händler) gesprochen, woher ich meine kois habe.
er meint, dass es doch sehr wahrscheinig koisjunge sind.


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hallo Reinhard 

Wenn es Koi sind dann Glückwunsch. 
Spätestens wenn du Barteln erkennen kannst weißt du 100%ig bescheid.
Dann wird es aber langsam richtig eng in deinem Teich. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## zaphod (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass auf dem Bild ne __ Orfe zu sehen ist - 
falls nicht, behaupte ich natürlich das Gegenteil...


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

sobald ich mehr weiss, informiere ich euch  
wenn sie überleben sollten.


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

hallo zusammen,
habe gerade mal neue fotos von meinen kleinen geschossen.
die bilder sind ausschnitte, deswegen nicht so eine top qualität.


----------



## zaphod (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

ääähm, hatte ich gesagt, dass das ne __ Orfe sein soll? 
Ich meinte natürlich, dass das _keine _Orfe ist...  
Oder ich behalt meine Meinung besser künftig für mich


----------



## Ulumulu (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hallo

Also auf Bild 1 sieht es so aus als ob da ein kleiner Ansatz von Barteln am Maul ist.

Scheint tatsächlich ein Koi zu sein. 

Die Farbe scheint sich auch langsam zu verändern.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

haben die kleinen überhaupt eine überleben-change?
meine "grossen" gehen überall hin und suchen nach fressen.

ein monster gesichtet und fotografiert, was ist dass?


----------



## Dodi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hallo Reinhard!

Wenn Deine kleinen Fische genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten haben, werden auch einige davon überleben! Bei mir im Teich haben geschätzte 25-30 kleine Koi vom letzten Jahr überlebt - trotz großer Fische, Krebse und was sonst noch im Teich so lebt.

Zu Deiner Frage:
Es ist ein __ Rückenschwimmer - schau mal hier (klick).

Übringes wieder tolle Aufnahmen von Dir - weiter so!


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

hallo klaas,
Hallo Reinhard, 
ich habe keine Kois, kenne mich auch nicht damit aus. 
Aber wenn das von Dir hochgeladene Bild ein Koi ist, fress ich nen Koi

muss jetzt wohl ein koi essen   :__ nase: 

hallo Dodi,
thanks für deine schnelle antwort    
mal sehen, ob es welche schaffen, wenn nicht, wäre es auch nicht so schlimm.

__ Rückenschwimmer:
Selbst kleine Fische und Kaulquappen werden gefressen.


----------



## Polly (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hallo zusammen,

das es Koi sind habt ihr ja schon geklärt. Mir ist es letztes Jahr auch so gegangen. Habe alle so gut es ging rausgefischt, ca. 300 Stück hab ich erwischt. Die sind dann ins Aquarium gekommen. War klasse zu beobachten wie sie sich farblich verändern und wachsen. Als das Aquarium zu klein wurde hab ich sie in den beheizten Teich im Wintergarten umgesetzt. 130 haben überlebt, die 10 schönsten hab ich behalten und letztens in den großen Teich gesetzt, den Rest abgegeben. Im großen Teich haben keine überlebt.


 

 

Gruß Anna


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

hallo anna,
von 300 haben 130 überlebt, die kleineren auf dem bild hatten keine change.
die aufzucht ist bestimmt nicht einfach, sehe ich daran, dass die kleinen untersich schon stark unterschiedlich in wachstum sind.

kenne ich noch von meiner früheren __ barsch-zucht, malawi+tangajikasee.
skalare und diskus, könnte darüber ein buch schreiben


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

ab welche grösse könnten die kleinen unter die grossen zirka 25cm überleben???


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hallo Reinhard,

wenn sie nicht mehr ins Maul passen?
Weder quer noch längs. 

Da wirst Du wohl weitere Versuche starten oder einen Teil vom Teich vorübergehend abtrennen müssen.
Vielleicht kannst Du ihnen ja ein paar Rückzugsmöglichkeiten einbauen, in die die größeren nicht reinkommen? Dann können sie wenigstens flüchten.


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

hallo Annett,
verstecke und rückzug möglichkeiten würde ich sagen nur gering.
mal sehen wie die natur so spielt.


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

über tag nicht zu sehen, aber wenn es dunkel wird werden sie aktiv.
habe heute einen schwarzen (fast) gesehen.
konnte leider davon kein bild machen, war zu schnell und zu dunkel.
die jungen werden immer mutiger, schwimmen auch schon ins tiefe gewässer und schnell zurück ins versteck.

noch zwei


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

mein grosser unter den kleinen, sehr schwer zu sehen und zu fotografieren.


----------



## sabine71 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Ist der niedlich, den könnte ich so   

Ist der wirklich so schokobraun/goldglitzernd wie er auf den Fotos aussieht?
Super Fotos übrigens


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

schwer zu sagen, weil er kaum zu sehen ist.
zur zeit kommen sie nur raus, wenn es fast dunkel ist.


----------



## Sbiddi (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hallo Reinhard,
Ich wüsste gerne mal,wie groß denn die kleinen auf den Fotos sind?
Wir haben auch sehr viele Fischbabys wissen nur noch nicht ob Koi oder
andere. Sind aber alle schön bunt) Es würde mich freuen wenn es Koi`s
wären...Über eine Antwort würde ich mich auch freuen..
Grüße
Sylvia


----------



## Frank (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hallo Sylvia,

um zu sagen was das nun für Fische sind, wäre es erst mal gut zu wissen, was du denn so an Besatz im allgemeinen im Teich hast.

Außerdem weißt du ja auch, das ein Foto immer mehr sagen kann, als tausend Worte.


----------



## Frank (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hallo Rainhard,

also ich denke, das sind zwei verschiedene Arten, die bunten könnten __ Shubunkin sein??

Und der dunkle ... ich meine das ich dort Barteln erkennen kann. Ein Karpfen? Koi? Aber was für einer?


----------



## Sbiddi (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hallo Frank,
Erstmal vielen dank für die antwort.Ja natürlich weis ich das ein Foto gut wäre.
Ich werde mal Bilder reinstellen. Wir haben überwiegend Koi, und leider noch 2 Orfen und einen __ Goldfisch und auch noch 3 Shubunkins.Die Orfen und den Goldfisch bekommen wir nicht aus dem großen Teich herraus:-( haben schon alles versucht.
Viele Grüße
Sylvia


----------



## Frank (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Also, 

__ Goldfisch fällt weg, weil die "Babys" meistens schwarz sind und eh nur *einer* im Teich ist.  
Orfen sind ebenfalls nicht bunt ...
Bleiben nur noch die Koi und die __ Shubunkin über. Hast du schonmal gesehen, ob die kleinen Barteln haben? 
Aber davon mal abgesehen, weiß ich auch gar nicht ab wann bei Koi die Barteln zu erkennen sind.  

Zum Fang der Orfen und des Goldies: Habt ihr es schonmal mit einer Senke (klick) probiert?


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Hi,



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> __ Goldfisch fällt weg, .........   und eh nur einer im Teich ist.


"Einspruch, Euer Ehren". 

Da steht 





			
				Sbiddi schrieb:
			
		

> einen Goldfisch und auch noch 3 Shubunkins


und die können sehr wohl miteinander viele (auch bunte) "Babys machen".   
Das ist alles eine Art, so wie bei den Hunden z.B. die Rassen Schäferhund und Pudel. 

Aber jetzt hör ich lieber auf klugzusch..... :


----------



## zaphod (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt hör ich lieber auf klugzusch..... :



so schwer es fiel, ich habs mir verkniffen... 
Ein Angestellter im Zoogeschäft hat mir mal erzählt, dass aber sobald ein "normaler" Goldi seine Flossen mit im Spiel hat, nur "normale" Goldies draus werden - glaub ich aber nicht, zumindest sind meine Mischlinge vom letzten Jahr noch buntisch.


----------



## Sbiddi (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Okay,danke an alle die sich eingeschaltet haben werde die Kleinen jetzt im Auge behalten.Teile euch dann mit was es oder sie geworden sind.Und das mit der __ Senke lieber Frank, nein das haben wir noch nicht versucht.Haben auch noch nie was davon gehört.Ich hoffe aber das es Koi`s sind )))
Gruß, Sylvia


----------



## Frank (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

Oh Mann,

stimmt. Der __ Shubunkin stammt vom __ Goldfisch ...  
Grad gestern noch gelesen ...  
:


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: auf einmal jungfische*

also das müssten die "eltern" sein, die 3 grössten, zur zeit um die 30cm.
koi bild1 und bild 3 öfters maul am maul, revierkampf?
die jungfische sind zirka 5cm klein.


----------

